# Free American Roller young bird



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

One red 2011 American Roller cock, *not show quality due to crest* (recessive trait that must be from breeds used to make the American roller). Partially hand fed so pretty tame. 

Just pay for the box and postage.

[email protected]


----------



## bigcountryjohn (Sep 24, 2011)

where are u located and how much to ship to 08628


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Ar*

I am in Harrisburg, PA

about $25 for shipping maybe less

www.martinlofts.com


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

he is beautiful...


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

Can you Ship to Australia?


----------



## bluebell1962 (Dec 30, 2011)

I may be interested..do you think he would be happy as a housebird?......lol....wonder if he would tolerate "pigeon pants"...

anyway, you should not have any problems finding him/her a home...very handsome pidgey!


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

newday said:


> One red 2011 American Roller cock, *not show quality due to crest* (recessive trait that must be from breeds used to make the American roller). Partially hand fed so pretty tame.
> 
> Just pay for the box and postage.
> 
> [email protected]


What other breeds do you have. I am also from Pennsylvania.


----------

